# Will ECNL Boys South Carolina showcase happen?



## Timan (Nov 12, 2020)

Does anyone from SoCal go to ECNL boy's South Carolina showcase?


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 13, 2020)

Timan said:


> Does anyone from SoCal go to ECNL boy's South Carolina showcase?


No it's east coast.








						Boys ECNL
					

REGULAR SEASON NATIONAL EVENTS    	October 9-11, 2021  |  ECNL California  |  San Diego, CA  |  U12-U14  	November 19-21, 2021  |  ECNL Arizona (Fall)  |  Tucson, AZ  |  U16-U18/U19  	December 10-12, 2021  |  ECNL South Carolina (Fall)  |  Greer, SC  |  U15-U18/U19  	January 22-24, 2022  |  ECNL...




					www.ecnlboys.com


----------



## Timan (Nov 14, 2020)

I still see some NorCal team there, MVLA and San Juan. Not sure any other teams from CA are listed there.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 14, 2020)

Timan said:


> I still see some NorCal team there, MVLA and San Juan. Not sure any other teams from CA are listed there.


Davis next April 2021 is the only west coast event teams from socal have signed up for.  The other are optional and socal clubs don't want to spend  for what really amounts to regional events.   Most would rather play tournaments on the west coast instead.


----------

